# Warum will Portage dieses Paket installieren? [solved]

## ScytheMan

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.103.0  USE="alsa mmx oss sse (-altivec) -caps (-coreaudio) -cpudetection -debug -doc -jack-tmpfs -netjack -portaudio" 746 kB 
```

```

equery d jack-audio-connection-kit

[ Searching for packages depending on jack-audio-connection-kit... ]

app-emulation/wine-0.9.55 (jack? media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit)

kde-base/arts-3.5.8 (jack? >=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.90)

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1 (jack? >=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.100)

media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.4.5 (jack? media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit)

media-sound/timidity++-2.13.2-r5 (jack? media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit)

media-video/vlc-0.8.6d-r1 (jack? >=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.99.0-r1)

```

irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.  Jack Useflag ist nicht gesetzt, auch nicht im Desktop Profile von 2007.0

Woran liegt das, dass Portage dieses Programm bei nem emerge -avuDN world mit bdeps installieren will?

danke für die hoffentlich kommende erleuchtung 

scytheman

edit:

gerade emerge --depclean mal gemacht für andere zwecke, dabei erscheint mir:

```
 Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

>=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.103.0 required by media-sound/audacity-1.3.4-r1

```

scheint wohl also an audacity zu liegen.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210415 erlklärt warum das plötzlich installiert wird.

schade das equery depends nur die useflags auszulesen scheint..

----------

## Hupf

```
emerge -avtNuD world
```

sollte dir allgemein bei solchen Problemen weiterhelfen (also mit --tree).

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> schade das equery depends nur die useflags auszulesen scheint..

 

Ich war mit equery depends auch nie zufrieden, siehe auch hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-581786-highlight-.html

Seitdem nehme ich  - wie von necoro empfohlen - udep und bin vollauf zufrieden.

Kannst dir ja mal das anschauen......

----------

## Polynomial-C

Sofern du jack noch nicht installiert hast, hilft dir der --tree (-t) switch von emerge weiter. 

```
emerge -uDptv world
```

 Ansonsten nimm qdepends aus dem app-portage/portage-utils Paket. 

```
qdepends -Q jack-audio-connection-kit
```

----------

## musv

Naja, auch wenn's nur indirekt zum Thema paßt:

Ich wollte desletztens musescore installieren. Compile-Vorgang brach ab, weil Jack gefehlt hatte. Jack brauch ich eigentlich nicht. Und mit musescore will ich nur Notenblätter schreiben. Ist also keinen Bedarf für irgendeinen Sound-Server oder ähnliches da. Also hab ich einen Bug-Report aufgemacht: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209298

Innerhalb kurzer Zeit wurde der Bug dann "beseitigt". Jetzt steht in meiner Update-Liste ebenfalls Jack-Audio-Connector drin.   :Shocked: 

Auf diese Art und Weise wurde mir schon der xinetd untergejubelt, obwohl ich das nie haben wollte.

----------

